# Lifeline from rolling stones was thrown to us today.



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Rare high earning day. Usually we are dead.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Yesterday was kinda good
I love cold rain 😁


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yesterday was kinda good
> I love cold rain 😁


God damn you Ant slave 24/7? 25 rides a dirty uber day?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> God damn you Ant slave 24/7? 25 rides a dirty uber day?


I drive 12 hours a day and get paid
I like driving the car and the people
Theres nothing wrong w working
I dont have to do it I just love it 😎


----------

